# Smugglers Notch, VT (counter clockwise)



## PCM (May 27, 2004)

*Smugglers Notch, VT*

Took an end-of-summer trip with my family to Stowe, VT this past week before my son starts Kindergarten. Visited museums and aquariums, toured cheese factories and wineries, rode the Alpine Slide and took the gondola to the summit of Mt. Mansfield. 

Oh yes, I also brought my bike and rode a loop counter clockwise from Stowe through Smugglers Notch. Couldn’t have asked for a better day to do the ride. High 60s to start the ride under mostly sunny skies and very little wind. 

Here’s some of the scenery along the way… enjoy.

1. Pastoral scene 1
2. Pastoral scene 2
3. Signage in Jeffersonville at the northern end of the climb
4. You’ll see why in later pictures
5. Smugglers Notch ski area


----------



## PCM (May 27, 2004)

*Smugglers Notch, VT Part II*

1. Smugglers Notch ski area
2. Smugglers Notch ski area
3. Smugglers Notch ski area
4. Smugglers Notch at the bottom of the "V"
5. The long and winding road


----------



## PCM (May 27, 2004)

*Smugglers Notch, VT Part III*

1. Cliffs surrounding the Notch
2. Over the top
3. Cars coming up from the other side (no tractor trailers going through here)
4. View from the top


----------



## lx93 (Jun 14, 2007)

Oh, if I could only live in a land with hills like that... 

Green Mountains (not Acres) is the place to be...


----------



## ckelly49 (Jul 9, 2006)

nice pics. any chance you could map the route or PM it to me in cue sheet format. i spend a lot of time up there in the winter and keep meaning to get up there with the bike in the summer. this certainly helps the cause.


----------



## PCM (May 27, 2004)

Here's a Yahoo Maps link with the route I took:

http://maps.yahoo.com/broadband#mvt...7309&trf=0&lon=-72.711983&lat=44.566257&mag=7

Also, check out this site and select the *Smugglers Notch - North *route to see the climb portion of the route:

http://www.northeastcycling.com/gpx_loader.html


----------



## ckelly49 (Jul 9, 2006)

thanks. now i just have to get up there and do it.


----------



## CommuterDawg (May 15, 2007)

Sweet! I just love pics of my old stomping grounds. I went to grad school in the 80's and lived in Burlington for 6 years. I spent many a days biking, backcountry skiing, hiking in those hills.....I remember some serious ski adventures dropping down into the Notch from Mount Mansfield when it was 10 below and the powder just squeaky clean. 

Living in NorCal in the bay area is great but I would trade them any day....ANY DAY for some time back in the Green Mountains. Thanks for the pics! :thumbsup: 

CD


----------

